# Urgent help needed for diabetic cat.



## Diabetic Tiggi (Mar 17, 2004)

I urgently need help. I have a diabetic cat that I need to foster out for a period of 1 year starting mid April 2004. He is a house trained loving placid cat, and is used to living with cats & dogs. His diabetes is easy to control, he needs one injection a day (which he stands still for) and feeding twice a day.

*ALL COSTS WILL BE COVERED.

If you can help or know of any organisation that would be useful, please contact me ASAP.*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll move this to Cats in Need. If you can, I'd add the word England to your thread's title. If you have problems with that, let me know in a pm, and I'll help you. God bless. I hope you find a foster home for Tiggi! If you have a picture, please post it.


----------

